# Sony projectors vs epson!! Which to choose?!



## fjc20 (Jun 7, 2015)

Looking to get into the PJ game soon! 
So far I can get 
Sony 40es for 1690$
Sony 55es for 2900$
Epson 5030ub for 2000$ 

All new it's for movies 2d & 3d 
I do have some lite coming in! I'm going to do a dedicated there in the future and want 4k when there is more content available. And cheaper. But just want a good projector with a good picture that can satisfy me for 3 to 5 years!


----------



## mjg100 (Mar 12, 2008)

Better make sure those are authorized Sony dealers, so that you are covered by warranty. Here is a list of authorized dealers. http://store.sony.com/-cms-page.sony.authorized.dealer.list


----------

